# Looking for a Penpal



## couchissatan (Jun 2, 2015)

i am looking for someone to send letters too and someone who will do the same in return.
getting to my mailbox having letters to read really makes me happy. so if you feel the same lets be friends! ha


----------



## Everymanalion (Jun 3, 2015)

I am down. Pm me.


----------



## Brother X (Jun 3, 2015)

Too bad you missed this: http://lettermo.com/ 

A friend of mine picked up a few long term correspondences off the forum during the 2015 run.


----------



## landpirate (Jun 3, 2015)

i'm just going to change the title of your thread to "looking for a penpal", I reckon you'll get more traffic that way. hope that's ok


----------



## couchissatan (Jun 3, 2015)

Totaly fine with me matey, thank you!


----------



## RovingAnarchist (Jun 3, 2015)

Me too! You can't beat a hand written letter on actual paper!


----------



## Art101 (Jun 3, 2015)

Pm me sounds fun would love to get something beside bills lol


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 3, 2015)

couchissatan said:


> i am looking for someone to send letters too and someone who will do the same in return.
> getting to my mailbox having letters to read really makes me happy. so if you feel the same lets be friends! ha



I'm always up for penpalling...but my hands cramp if I write a lot, so if you're up for a texting or email pal, let me know.


----------



## Pearlu (Aug 11, 2015)

@couchissatan

Hey I'm up to being your penpal, reply to me!


----------



## Pearlu (Aug 11, 2015)

couchissatan said:


> Totaly fine with me matey, thank you!




Like I said reply to me!


----------



## Hobo Jesus (Aug 11, 2015)

I would totally be down. I even have a roll of stamps i haven't used yet. They've been backpack-bound for months now...


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Nov 14, 2015)

I'll mail you if you're in the USA/ Canada.


----------

